# 1 PH slips through the ban?



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2004)

I read a thread on www.anabolicminds.com that there is one PH slipping through the ban but the guy will only PM which one it is, and due to my low post count over there he won't PM me, so if anyone here knows which one could you PM it to me?


----------



## topolo (Oct 6, 2004)

I dont know what is with al the cloak and dagger stuff and that guy.....if it stil going to be legal let us know!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 6, 2004)

The bill is worded so they can amend the list at their whim, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Du (Oct 6, 2004)

I told someone here about it like 3 weeks ago, I didnt think it was new news. 

The bill can be amended, but itll take a little while to do so, giving us more time to buy that PS. Its not a PH. 

Thats a clue..


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 6, 2004)

topolo, i saw that you requested a PM. If he tells you, can you PM me? My name is the same over there as it is here.


----------



## topolo (Oct 6, 2004)

PM sent


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 7, 2004)

if you could clue me in on it as well I would appreciate it alot. 


Thanks


----------



## rrgg (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't get it.  Why didn't you just ask the guy at anabolicminds?


----------



## cops25 (Oct 7, 2004)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> the guy will only PM which one it is, and due to my low post count over there he won't PM me



He did try asking.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 7, 2004)

> due to my low post count


Well Mr. Biden, you have more posts than me, so I'll send you a PM.



> I dont know what is with al the cloak and dagger stuff



I can explain it.  If you publicly post what's missed by the ban, someone can easily find it with google.  If you PM everyone instead, it will be slightly harder to inadvertently tip someone off.


----------



## topolo (Oct 7, 2004)

well if it can be easily found with google......does it really matter?


----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2004)

Everyone talk about it so they can add it to the list


----------



## ZECH (Oct 7, 2004)

Where is the thread anyway...link?


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Everyone talk about it so they can add it to the list


My point last time. However, anyone who knows PH/PS's could tell by looking at the list.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2004)

Once the ban takes effect and *if* a company produces/sells this PH that supposedly is not on the current list how long do you think it will take for them to add it to the list? And based on that, what company would risk producing any PH/PS knowing that they can add any compound to the list at any time? I know I wouldn't.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> Once the ban takes effect and *if* a company produces/sells this PH that supposedly is not on the current list how long do you think it will take for them to add it to the list? And based on that, what company would risk producing any PH/PS knowing that they can add any compound to the list at any time? I know I wouldn't.


If its the only one left, they can jack up the price and make a lot of money real quick, before the FDA acts on it. I highly doubt placing it on the list would be overnight.... I imagine it would take a couple weeks at least.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> If its the only one left, they can jack up the price and make a lot of money real quick, before the FDA acts on it. I highly doubt placing it on the list would be overnight.... I imagine it would take a couple weeks at least.



If companies had it in stock sure they would continue selling it, but who is dumb enough to produce it? If you have any knowledge or experience producing a supplement you know it is not a quick or cheap process, and to risk producing something and having a bunch of product on hand that you can no longer sell is not really worth what you might be able to sell in this "two week" period before it gets put on the ban list. Also, it will be extremely difficult to get any raw materials to produce any type of PH/PS once this ban goes into effect.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> If companies had it in stock sure they would continue selling it, but who is dumb enough to produce it? If you have any knowledge or experience producing a supplement you know it is not a quick or cheap process, and to risk producing something and having a bunch of product on hand that you can no longer sell is not really worth what you might be able to sell in this "two week" period before it gets put on the ban list. Also, it will be extremely difficult to get any raw materials to produce any type of PH/PS once this ban goes into effect.


Just to clear up what I wrote a litte, I was speaking more on selling, not producing. The PS that is not listed affords the opportunity for price gauging once the ban goes into effect, but I doubt anyone would continue to produce. Sell, yes. But not produce.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 7, 2004)

well, sure if it is not on the ban list and a company has it in stock I cannot see why they would not sell it until it became illegal to do so.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 7, 2004)

> how long do you think it will take for them to add it to the list?



You're assuming it would happen quickly, but you don't know that for sure.  Just look at how long this bill took to finally come to a vote.  Besides, the bill even explains that Health & Human Services has to submit a review of unbanned substances within 2 years.    It's not so crazy to think they'll take the full 2 years to ban even more substances.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

What do you think the chances of new compounds coming out within those 2 years would be? Im sure SOME company would take the risk.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 7, 2004)

> well if it can be easily found with google......does it really matter?



That's not what I meant.  I was saying that if someone posts a list here of unbanned PH/PS, someone can find the ironmagazine posting using google and quickly read the answer without doing much work.  If on the other hand you send that info to individuals via PM, then it isn't visible to search engines.


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

Also, there is always the chance of some FDA asshole or whatnot simply browsing these forums (to gauge reaction, etc, whatever). That may sound a little paranoid, but thats personally why I am not posting it. Not worth the risk.

I think its okay to talk about because they only made a list of known substances. We all know the fat senators etc dont know much about PH/PS. But we do. So knowing about them, one of us could take a look at the list and know what is not on it. Whereas, one of them, not knowing as much, probably could not. 

I hope that made sense.


----------



## Purdue Power (Oct 7, 2004)

Could somebody please PM me as to the overlooked PS?


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

No, youre one of "Them."


----------



## rrgg (Oct 7, 2004)

Actually I propose deleting this whole thread.  The title itself is enough to tip someone off.  "Hey Senator Needledick, call Dr. Asshole.  We forgot one."


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

Is there a way to keep it from being Googled?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 7, 2004)

Why does it matter? Stock up now. The stuff good for years. How many cycle do you think you are going run without harming your health? Sledge--who runs Designer Supplements--says he will keep producing new products and try to stay ahead. So, everytime they add one to the list, he pulls another out of his pocket. That guy has balls.


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 7, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Why does it matter? Stock up now. The stuff good for years. How many cycle do you think you are going run without harming your health? Sledge--who runs Designer Supplements--says he will keep producing new products and try to stay ahead. So, everytime they add one to the list, he pulls another out of his pocket. That guy has balls.



freaking awesome.  we love sledge


----------



## Du (Oct 7, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Sledge--who runs Designer Supplements--says he will keep producing new products and try to stay ahead. So, everytime they add one to the list, he pulls another out of his pocket. That guy has balls.


Ive never met him, never talked to him.... but I like him.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 7, 2004)

If you want to talk to him he goes by Designer Supps here: http://anabolicminds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=63 This forum is for his store.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Oct 8, 2004)

Geesh, a bunch of paranoid peeps.... You might as well just say what it is.  Do you really think that the handful of people on this site... trying to mums the word are really going to keep it from their attention?  Stop thinking through your narrow scope and look at the bigger pictuer fellas... If one slipped by, then they will know about it soon enough weather or not the people on this forum post the word or not.  funny thing is, most of you probably don't even vote, but want to complain. When we vote Bush back in.  Yeah... go Bush... I am telling you.. warning you... if he gets back into office, he will probably put such a damper on all supps by stiffer regulations.  It is sad.... everyone complains, but nobody gets involved.


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

LOL.

I guarantee most of us vote. Check out the Open Chat, youll see how political this forum can get.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 8, 2004)

http://badnarik.org/


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> http://badnarik.org/


 
GOOD MAN PIRATE!


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 8, 2004)

Bush may be putting an end to the legality of PH/PS's, but how would Kerry change that? I can see how someone might think that because all Kerry does is add the word NOT to every statement Bush says so if he says "We need to crack down on the illegal use of steroids in sports organizations" Kerry will naturally come back with "We do NOT need to crack down on the illegal use of steroids in sports organizations" because he has no stand of his own except for free Heinz ketchup for the nation. I have also never heard Kerry mention a word about the bill passing, so i guess the point im trying to get across is that whoever takes office has no bearing whatsoever on this bill. Unfortunately it now seems we can do nothing but watch as the majority of us on this board go from PH/PS users to hardened criminals. But with no disrespect to you or your political stance Kuzinbo, this might be the worst argument ive ever heard when it comes to the PH/PS bill. The president alone can not put a damper on the supplement industry. Bills will continue to come in front of the house restricting supplements and some will pass and some will not. All the president does is sign the bill to make it take effect, he himself does not deem supplements illegal whether or not he is opposed to said bill. It is the elected representatives of all of our states that do this and as we can see by previous voting there are very few senate leaders opposed to restricting supplements. Sorry for the lengthy political post, and yes I do vote.


----------



## Du (Oct 8, 2004)

GoCocks - Youre half right, in my opinion. Bills are passed by the houses, then passed on to the president to sign. In the case of Bush, he would sign the anti-PH/PS bill. So would Kerry. But Badnarik would NOT. If he vetoes it, it would go back to the houses for another vote to override the veto. However, he would probably just hold onto it and never sign it, effectively ending the legislation.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 8, 2004)

We are fucked either way..bush or kerry....they are going to both fuck the country up even more for us. Once the PS are illegal and the ones that do come out cost so much there is no reason to not just go out and use the real gear.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 8, 2004)

TrojanMan60563 said:
			
		

> use the real gear.


 Best advice I have heard in the supplements forum.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 8, 2004)

I agree with TrojanMan about using real gear. Thats what I plan on doing once I run out of whatever ive stocked up.


----------



## mmorpheuss (Oct 9, 2004)

While I'm not going to get into politics I do agree with Kuzinbo that all this paranoid stuff struck me as kind of silly.


I understand that people have to be careful and all on public forums but when a 200 post guy doesn't trust a 150 post guy because he doesn't have enough posts, I had to laugh at that one.

In all honesty I would think  that "they" are paid to be the cat with 3000 posts that you already put on your "buddy list".

Think about that for a while


----------



## shutupntra1n (Oct 9, 2004)

I have an interesting question and I figured I would just use this thread instead of dragging up an old one. I had read the bill a while ago and also many different interpretations of it. What I'm wondering is if the ban is for sale, manufacturing and distribution only or will it be for consumption/use. Many versions stated it would be listed as a general "controlled substance". I am curious b/c I am going into law enforcement and I would hate to buy extra ph/ps only to find it will be one more controlled substance to test for.


----------



## Du (Oct 9, 2004)

shutupntra1n said:
			
		

> I have an interesting question and I figured I would just use this thread instead of dragging up an old one. I had read the bill a while ago and also many different interpretations of it. What I'm wondering is if the ban is for sale, manufacturing and distribution only or will it be for consumption/use. Many versions stated it would be listed as a general "controlled substance". I am curious b/c I am going into law enforcement and I would hate to buy extra ph/ps only to find it will be one more controlled substance to test for.


I am 99.9% sure it is not against consumption, it is against manufacturing and distribution. Granted, this can always be changed down the line, but I am pretty sure that is where it stands now. I know in the June 3rd version, the one that the House passed, that is the way it is. I was interested in that myself, to see if Id be a hardened criminal for stocking up.


----------



## Kuzinbo (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey Shutupandtra1n.... I am in Law Enforcement.  In fact I am a sergeant in south FL.  The drug capital of the world.  I have been asked by the chief many times "Are you on steroids?"  He is like five foot nothin and hundred and nothin, so little man syndrome is pretty big in my departmental hierarchy.  However, to test for roids is very expensive and not a common practice.  Hell, they don't even test for any other drugs, even from people I KNOW have to be on freakin crack.  lol, but seriously, I have blown up many times because I respond very very well to training and PH/PS.  I have never taken real gear, and would not without a Dr's script, which is a future option for me.  

Also, I am impressed that a few of you involve yourselves in voting.  Youth and middle age people do not get involved enough.  Hell out of the 55k plus people that live in the city I work in, only 5-6k people vote for city elections.  As if those idiots do not have a big impact on your every day life.  Then people want to bitch when they get cited for having a fusha house.  Anyway, this forum is not for that.  Stock up or dont get caught.  Most people get busted for being plain stupid.  I even have a friend that was busted for buying gear, fired, and can never work in this field again.  Why?  Because the person he bought from got busted and flipped on him.  I think it is ridiculous that you can be arrested for PH/PS, or even gear for that matter.  Don't even get me started about weed.  I would rather deal with someone who smoked up over a drunk any day.  The worst I have had to deal with was someone who stoned and stole some snackies from the local shop and rob.  Or the occcasional stoner who you have to tell them to "get up" several times because they are too damn lazy.  Better than the drunk who wants to smack his ole lady around in my book....

But hey, that is just me.


----------



## ZECH (Oct 12, 2004)

Once they are banned, they will be an illegal substance!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2004)

All PH/PS will be classified just like anabolic steroids (Class III scheduled drugs), a felony to possess without an Rx.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 13, 2004)

> Geesh, a bunch of paranoid peeps.... You might as well just say what it is. Do you really think that the handful of people on this site... trying to mums the word are really going to keep it from their attention? Stop thinking through your narrow scope and look at the bigger pictuer fellas... If one slipped by, then they will know about it soon enough weather or not the people on this forum post the word or not.



No, they won't "know about it soon enough."  Apparently you have no idea how inefficient Congress is.  How long did it take them to finally get this close to passing the ammendment in the first place?  How long have you been hearing about this ban anyway? 

There is no point in helping anyone close loopholes in this bill, especially at this stage when the bill can be easily ammended.  Discussions of loopholes can easily be found with google.  If you want to discuss this topic, do so by PM.

I suggest this entire thread be deleted.


----------



## pmech (Oct 13, 2004)

Yes, but for those of us without the abilaity to obtain the real thing, the PH/PS route was the option use. Now they took that away. Bastards!


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> No, they won't "know about it soon enough." Apparently you have no idea how inefficient Congress is. How long did it take them to finally get this close to passing the ammendment in the first place? How long have you been hearing about this ban anyway?
> 
> There is no point in helping anyone close loopholes in this bill, especially at this stage when the bill can be easily ammended. Discussions of loopholes can easily be found with google. If you want to discuss this topic, do so by PM.
> 
> I suggest this entire thread be deleted.


No one said which Ph/Ps has made it through. No one. Whats the big deal? 

I wouldnt tell it in the open, never. I odnt think many other people would either. 

I dont think its that serious.


----------



## rrgg (Oct 13, 2004)

du510-- You're right.  I should have written that a thread or message revealing that info should be deleted.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

Damit! Someone give me a list of what is banned. I am going to make a thread on every fucking board and send emails to all these prick Senators and even Arnie that exposes the "one that sliped" through. I am going to rent a prop plane to fly in circles around D.C. with a huge banner with that PH's name on it. When I get shot down they are going to find on my body a letter that explains that they fucked up and left this PH on the market. It will be broadcast worldwide! Everyone will know! Who is going to send me the list?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2004)

Deal with it dawgs.... If you want to use chemical assistance, eventually you will have to use black market gear.  This may actually be a good thing, for your body anyway.  M1t is by far the most kick ass 'non-real' gear out there, but I honestly think it is worse for you then drol, dbol or maybe even halo.


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Deal with it dawgs.... If you want to use chemical assistance, eventually you will have to use black market gear. This may actually be a good thing, for your body anyway. M1t is by far the most kick ass 'non-real' gear out there, but I honestly think it is worse for you then drol, dbol or maybe even halo.


I havent tried too many ph/ps, but I LOVE m1t. Fuggin great. 

Hopefully there will be a black market for it when I need it in the future!


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I havent tried too many ph/ps, but I LOVE m1t. Fuggin great.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a black market for it when I need it in the future!


I would venture a man such as yourself would be prudent enough to stock up now. M1T =


----------



## Du (Oct 13, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I would venture a man such as yourself would be prudent enough to stock up now. M1T =


 

All the rest of the shit Ive tried is   . Worthless. 

About stocking up.... not a bad idea... 
I may have to look into that.......


----------



## rrgg (Oct 13, 2004)

The list is here:

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c108:h3866:


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 13, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> I havent tried too many ph/ps, but I LOVE m1t. Fuggin great.
> 
> Hopefully there will be a black market for it when I need it in the future!


I don't think I made myself clear .  Once m1t is banned, you would be far better off doing a nice dbol/test cycle.  Same legal risk, much better rewards, and IMO... safer.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> The list is here:
> 
> http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c108:h3866:


You are going to hate me when I post what it is


----------



## nunya53 (Oct 13, 2004)

People will be talking about what "it" is before long...it's human nature...no one can keep a secret.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 13, 2004)

OK, I won't post it. It won't take long for it to be added to the list, so the issue is moot.


----------



## ferraristyle (Oct 26, 2004)

This whole ban is BS! That's why I'm voting for Kerry, Bush is just a ass!


----------



## rrgg (Oct 26, 2004)

> This hole ban is BS!


Oh great, they banned holes too!  Where did you hear that?  What's next? 



> That's why I'm voting for Kerry, Bush is just a ass!


I'm not advocating a vote here, but you're mistaken.  Clinton, Gore, Kerry, Bush, McCain, and everyone else would have put a presidential signature on the bill.  Kerry voted for the prohormone bill in the Senate and Bush signed it.  This isn't a partisan issue.


----------



## nunya53 (Oct 26, 2004)

rrgg said:
			
		

> I'm not advocating a vote here, but you're mistaken. Clinton, Gore, Kerry, Bush, McCain, and everyone else would have put a presidential signature on the bill. Kerry voted for the prohormone bill in the Senate and Bush signed it. This isn't a partisan issue.


Well put...maybe some of this stuff should be in a "Political Forum", not a supplements forum...

Nunya


----------



## nikegurl (Oct 26, 2004)

yep - even the "liberal" media is on this witchhunt to ban the scary evil supplements.  i truly am worried about the fate of creatine in the future.


----------



## snoops (Oct 26, 2004)

anyone have the link to the actual bill that was passed?


----------



## rrgg (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes, check my sig.


----------

